# Fly tying material?



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Am I the only one who sees a bunch of flies in the photo below?<P style="MARGIN: 0px">









I've looked at these things ever since they came out a couple of years ago. Unfortunately, they are available only in pink and this green.

I use a lot of scented flies and this ought to really soak up the scent.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

how long is each strand? if there not long enough to use as a bucktail or something like that? then you could use them as a chenille. I hope that you have an ass load of hooks post some picks of what kinda creations you come up with and if they work good and are durable. Hunter R


----------



## Flymastershane (Dec 9, 2009)

I see some crab/toad bodies. Let us know how they work.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

> *captken (2/17/2010)*
> I use a lot of scented flies and this ought to really soak up the scent.


I'm no purist, but you might as well be chuckin bait. That's like sleeping with a hooker; cheap and easy, but still leaves ya feeling dirty in the end. Just sayin':boo

L8, Harry


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

We should pick a random, inexpensive material once a month or so like what you have there. We all try to come up with something and post results. Could be fun. Whatcha think? Anyone out there with something better to do till april?


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds good to me, I will start looking around to see what I have.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

it sounds fun and interesting. anything will go?


----------



## Maps (Apr 18, 2008)

Maybe I should go to the craft store with the wife.

How about this? Too obvious?


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

What is a household item that we all would have? Or maybe something anyone could find at a convenience store? I'll look around and find something fairly common I hope....

EDIT: Idea..... How about keep the rules very general. Such as: you can use anything you want as long as your materials are not fly tying or fishing related except for hook and thread. You can use anything around the house that has little to no value, as long as it has never been previously considered, or intended to befly tying material or a lure of some sort. Extra points if you have to dig it out of the trash. You can use bead chain, but it MUST be cut from a ceiling fan at either of the following locations: Girlfriend's house, Mom's house, In-laws house. And you have to replace it with mono....I like it. Whatcha think?


----------



## Flymastershane (Dec 9, 2009)

Capt. Ken thought you might be interested to see this fly tied by a friend of mine who is a certified master flycaster from Punta Gorda,










That's a Fuzzy Wuzzy fiber in the tail. He claims that the fish like them and seem to hold on a little longer.

I also took the challenge posted and last night tied up this beauty (haha),










Dug the tail out of a pile of items headed for the trash. These are all the materials and tools I used to tie the fly,










Can't wait to see everyone's flies.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I like it.....


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Reply to Capt Harry.



When you take fly fishing duffers (on a charter) you'd better hedge your bet any way you can. This is no different than GULP!



A charter captain had better come in with fish to show for the charter or he won't be in business very long. I've seen guys bait a fly with cut bait to put a fish in the box.



When a guy can't cast 40 feet and can't see which end of the fish has a head or tail, you have to do something. I've been known to add a little of "Capt Ken's Elixir" to a guy's fly when I checked it for grass. 



Even if you are a fantastic caster and fly fisherman, there are days when you strike out. I like my pole to bend deep and often so I sometimes add scent.



BTW, I know scent (at least natural scent) is not allowed for IGFA World Records on fly tackle but, how often do you fish for IGFA Records?


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

If your gonna chuck bait, chuck bait, but it ain't fly fishing no matter how you cut it. Saying you "had to put clients on fish", so "you had to go dirty" is a cop out I've heard a million times from craptains. I've had rough days with clients, and I took some skunks with clients. All part of it, made my stomach hurt to have not gotten them on something, but I know that I did my best and didn't let my values down by going dirty.Why not set the fly rod down step back take a deep breath, and grab a spinning rod instead. "Catching fish on spinning gear? Nicely done sir! Now whatdid you learn and how can you apply itto catch them on fly."Sure as a guide, you are expected to put folks on fish.Somedays, it's just not a flyfishing day.(I usually only guided fly anglers, unless a friend needed a favor)I always told my clients when I thought it was going to be a tough day on fly. I offered a back up plan of taking conventional gear along. Most of the time, fly anglers will pass on the conventional back up plan and stick to it on fly,THE REWARD IS MUCHGREATER. Isn't that what it's about? Isn't that why you fly fish? Knowing that something you tied, cast, and presented caught the fish; not some stink stank. To me it is. If I was ever on a boat, and a guide even suggested scenting flies, I would have a bad case of the poos and we would be pronto back to the dock. As I said before, I'm no stuck up, fly fishing purist, but I draw the line at scented flies.

Honestly, I've taken quite a few skunks lately. I know the fish are there,I've caughtthem on spinning gear. So I've been leaving the conventional tackle at home when I go out. It forces me to not have a bail out plan, to stick with the fly. I went from a 350 to a 750 grain sinking line to fish the deep holes in the pass for reds, changed my game plans fishing the beach front cuts, started plotting out places to run, finding the current, finding the current breaks, the structure, .......etc...etc....To me, that's what it's all about, getting it dialed in. 

Oh..... and not to be boastin but truthin, I used to fish for world records every time out when I lived in VA. Look under striped bass 20lb tippet. A guyI knowjust beat it this year after I moved back home to FL. Yeh he spanked it byquite a few pounds :clap and big ups to him for doing it.:clap I know he put the time in, and it was a well deserved catch.

L8, Harry


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Whatever.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Exactly:letsdrink


----------

